# Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.



## LexParker2703 (15. August 2016)

Ich wollte mir einen Rutenhalter selber bauen . Für eine 8.50m Stellfischrute und brauche bissel Hilfe bei der Größe des Betonklotzes . Ich wollte das der Betonklotz so groß wie nötig und so klein wie möglich ist . Aber ich wollte halt nicht 100 Stück machen bis ich das passende habe. Ich habe versucht per Hebelgesetzt eine Lösung zufinden aber irgendwie  raff ich das nicht . Wenn mir einer helfen könnte wer COOL . Ich habe mal noch was gemalt.


----------



## Kauli11 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Du mußt die Hebelwirkung der Rute berücksichtigen 
und ob ein Betonklotz hier erste Wahl ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. #h


----------



## gründler (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

........

Sollte dein Rücken mehr schonen wie 20kg Beton....

#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Als Alternative zum Zelthering kann man auch nen Eimer nehmen und mit Wasser füllen,


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Was spricht denn gegen die klassischen "Stellfisch-Rutenhalter" ?

http://img.webme.com/pic/a/anglerblog/rutenhalter.jpg


----------



## LexParker2703 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Unter der Grasnarbe ist Beton vom Kanal ich bekomme den normalen Rutenhalter max 15 - 20 cm rein das reicht nicht. mit dem Wassereimer habe ich es bis jetzt gemacht aber das ist irgendwie nicht so schön. 

 PLS back to Thread


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Okey.... das mit dem Betonboden ist natürlich schlecht. Aber mir stellt sich die Frage ob du da jedesmal beim Angeln Betonklötze von daheim mitschleppen willst.

Die wohl beste Option wäre wenn du das Wasser als Kontergewicht nehmen kannst. Daher ist die Idee mit dem Eimer gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## capri2 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Das Gewicht nach vorn und hinten sollte angegeben werden..
Oder ist das austariert?
Falls ja, dann wirkt die Kraft ja erstmal nach unten auf den Stützpunkt und es wird so gut wie kein Drehmoment erzeugt.
Was dann als Kraft Richtung Drehmoment wirken wurde kannst Du ja nicht wissen/angeben.
Oder ich versteh die Fragestellung nicht..


----------



## carpforce1 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Wieso nimmst du nicht einen befüllbaren Schirmständer?

Am Wasser schüttest du Wasser hinein und wenn du Heim möchtest, Wasser ausschütten und geringes Gewicht in den Kofferraum werfen.

Allemal besser als ein 20 Kg Betonklotz.

Oder du nimmst Waschbetonplatten und Befestigst darauf deinen Halter.
Wobei ich mir dann eher ein Kreuz schweißen würde in das du 4 Beton/Waschbetonplatten einlegst.

 Und in deiner Zeichnung ist ein Fehler.
 Klassich wir die Stellfischrute am unteren Rutengriff in den Halter gegeben.
 Somit ist deine Rute nach hinten nicht mit 1,5 m sondern max. 50 cm länge überstehend.

 Grüße
 Carpforce


----------



## ulli1958m (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen die klassischen "Stellfisch-Rutenhalter" ?
> 
> http://img.webme.com/pic/a/anglerblog/rutenhalter.jpg



....und genau den kannst du z.b. in den Schirmständer spannen
somit hast du fast die *volle Rutenlänge* zur Verfügung....wofür auch so eine Rute genutzt werden sollte.

Einziger Knackpunkt ist bei so einem Rutenhalter der Seitenwind. Wenn du vor dem Haupthalter noch eine Stütze aufstellt ( siehe Posting von "gründler" ) wäre der oben genannte Schwachpunkt auch weg.
Nachteil....du kannst nicht mehr die volle Länge der Rute nutzen 

Ps: Kati48268 hatte mal ein Bericht für Rutenhalter hier eingestellt....finde ich aber gerade nicht


#h


----------



## LexParker2703 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Schade das es so am Thema vorbeigeht. Warum weshalb wieso wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht erörtern.

- in dem Betonklotz ist ein Rohr wo ein normaler Rutenhalter eingesetzt wird

- Ja die Rute schaut hinten nur ca 50 cm raus (mein Fehler hab mich da verschätzt)


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Warum, weshalb, wieso wäre halt gut zu wissen gewesen - sonst bekommst du eben genau die Vorschläge (die eben jedem von uns beim Thema Stellfischrute so einfallen) serviert 

Ist ja nicht böse von uns gemeint. Aber man fragt sich halt, warum du da umbedingt was mit Beton/Estrich gießen willst. Bleiben die "Steine" am Wasser oder schleppst du die jedesmal mit?


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Hmmmm - wie wäre es mit einem nicht allzu weit ausgefahrenen, spitzfüßigen Tripod mit großer V-Auflage als Vorderauflage (das Tripod eben so weit es geht in der Grasnarbe verankern) und dann das Rutenende per Gegenzug-Seil (mit Endschlaufe) und Zelthering etc. sichern, um den Hebel zu kontern?

Durch die (zudem verstellbare) "Breitbeinigkeit" des Tripods müsste das einen ziemlich sicheren Stand ergeben.

Dann wäre die Rute auch ohne nen Kofferraum voll Atombunker-Beton waagerecht ausgerichtet. 

Allerdings bleibt da dann halt noch die Windanfälligkeit - das Fixierungsseil für das Rutenende muss dann so beschaffen sein, dass die Rute bei Seitenwind nicht den Hinternwedler macht und sich ständig wegdreht.


----------



## LexParker2703 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ok 

Ich habe einen Transporter der nur zum angeln ist und da bleibt der dann einfach drin liegen. Da das mit dem Erdspieß nicht geht wegen dem Beton und das mit dem Eimer einfach ******* ist ( es gefällt mir einfach nicht sieht furchtbar aus ) Wollte ich gern was aus beton bauen . Das Material habe ich alles da warum dann Waschbetonplatten oder Schirmständer kaufen so dicke habe ich es nicht. So und meine Idee war einfach eine Quader betonieren da ein Eisenrohr einlassen in das ich dann denn normalen Stellfischrutenhalter stecke . Nur leider wollte ich nicht 10 Quader gießen und da dachte ich das muss man doch grob ausrechnen können aber leider finde ich keine Ansatz.

mfg maik

 Alos nochmal danke für die vielen andern Vorschläge aber ich möchte einen Betonklotz auf jeden haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



> Da das mit dem Erdspieß nicht geht wegen dem Beton


Na ja, 15 bis 20 cm Grasnarbe bzw. Erde (wie Du ja weiter vorne geschrieben hast) dürften locker reichen, um ein Tripod mit Spitzfüßen bombenfest zu verankern... ebenso den Hering für das Fixierungsseil...

Mit normalen Banksticks wird's da schwierig - genau für solche Anwendungen sind Pods mit ihrer "Gewichtsverteilung" ja gedacht.

Wenn's sein muss, ein Tripod wählen, das zusätzlich über einen Haken zum Anbringen bzw. Einhängen von Stabilisierungsgewichten verfügt. Machen ja viele Wallerangler auch so an Stellen, an denen nix tief in den Boden gerammt werden kann.

Bei denen ist das Pod halt voll ausgefahren, die Ruten stehen fast senkrecht.

Für ne Stellfischrute dann einfach so niedrig wie möglich lassen und wie beschrieben waagerecht ausbalancieren.

Muss ja kein Superdeluxe-Markentripod sein - Hauptsache, das Teil ist stabil genug.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Wenn es unbedingt die Betonklotz Variante sein soll, müsste man natürlich noch die Grundfläche wissen da die ja nochmals einen einen Hebel darstellt.
So einfach ist das nicht zu berechnen.
Aber grob geschätzt und bei flacher breiter Bauweise sollten es schon mal locker >40kg sein.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wenn es unbedingt die Betonklotz Variante sein soll, müsste man natürlich noch die Grundfläche wissen da die ja nochmals einen einen Hebel darstellt.
> So einfach ist das nicht zu berechnen.
> Aber grob geschätzt und bei flacher breiter Bauweise sollten es schon mal locker >40kg sein.


oder man fixiert den rutenfuß, wie gründler schon beschrieb mit einer art zelthering, dieser sollte allerdings so lang sein, daß die rute in der waagerechten liegt, da könne eine 20kg platte schon reichen.


----------



## carpforce1 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Schreib doch mal das Gewicht der Rute und ich kann es dir +/- berechnen.

Welcher Faktor aber nicht einbezogen werden kann, ist der ggf. Entstehende Zug bei einem Biss. 

Mit meinem Vorschlag wollte ich dir nur eine eventuelle Idee beisteuern. 
Wenn dies einem nicht zusagt kann man freundlich darauf hinweisen und nicht gleich explodieren.

Grüße Carpforce


----------



## carpforce1 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Achso, 
mit einem Betonquader ist es auch nicht getan. Wichtig ist auch die Aufstellfläche. 
(Benötigt für den Kippwiederstand)


----------



## jkc (15. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Hi, Gewichte stehen in der Grafik im ersten Beitrag.


----------



## capri2 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Nun ohne Daten keine Rechnung ;O)
Es kommt auch auf den Versatz des Klotzes (Stellfläche) zu Drehpunkt an. Außermittig in Richtung Rutenspitze spart Gewicht.


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Es fehlen zu viele Faktoren. Daher halte ich mit der Angabe des Gewichtes zurück!

Ich habe schon mit einigen angenommen Faktoren gerechnet.
Aber das Ergebnis ist sehr wage bei den fehlenden Angaben.

Paar Fakten:
Das Hebelgesetz kann nur angenommen werden wenn der Hebel starr ist.
Die Rute ist aber Flexibel und verjüngt sich zudem.
(mit starrem Hebel und einem Angenommen Zuggewicht von 3 kg an der Spitze bei einem Biss sind es 51 kg)

Berechnet man die Statik mit einer angenommenen Stellfläche und dem versetzten Kipppunkt aus der Mitte sowie angenommen wirkenden Kräften (3 insgesamt) komme ich auf Ergebnis welches eigentlich lächerlich ist.


----------



## tomsen83 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ich denke mit 150kg bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Is auch gut für die körperliche Konstitution und hält ungemein fit, wenn man das Ding regelmäßig zum Wasser schleppt...


----------



## phirania (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit 150kg bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Is auch gut für die körperliche Konstitution und hält ungemein fit, wenn man das Ding regelmäßig zum Wasser schleppt...




#6#6#6 Der ist gut #6#6#6


----------



## Surf (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Wie wäre es den mit einem Dreibein,  auf das du den Rutenhalter bastelst.
Dann könntest du als Gewicht n Beutel mit Steinen befüllt oder einen Wassereimer unterhängen.


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



Surf schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mit einem Dreibein, auf das du den Rutenhalter bastelst.
> Dann könntest du als Gewicht n Beutel mit Steinen befüllt oder einen Wassereimer unterhängen.


 
 Er will keinen Eimer und "so dicke hat er es nicht", dass er sich eine Waschbetonplatte oder gar ein Dreibein leisten könnte.


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

@Hans21,

 bei deiner Berechnung, fehlen dir drei Faktoren:
 - Länge des Rutenhalters
 - Zuggewicht bei einem Biss
 - Anstellwinkel der Rute im Rutenhalter

 Daraus kannst du das Kippmoment berechnen nach Festlegung des Aufstellkörpers.


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

@hans21,

du hast es richtig gesagt, es ist eine reine Überschlagsrechnung mit vielen offene Varianten.

Ich habe mit 30N Zug und einer Stellfläche von 450 x 300 mm gerechnet, wobei die Positionierung des Rutenhalters auf 2/3 zu 1/3 gelegt ist.
d.h. 300 mm Richtung Rutenspitze und 150 mm Richtung Rutengriff.

Die höhe des Rutenhalters wird auch benötigt um die entstehende Kraft mit einzubeziehen. (diese Kraft ist wiederum eine unbekannte)

Die Idee mit dem Schirmständer habe ich auch schon eingebracht.
Wurde jedoch als nicht zielführend eingestuft.

 Da ich schon einige Rutenhalter für das Wallerangeln gebaut habe,
 hätte ich eine andere Idee aber dafür muss man etwas schweißen.


----------



## capri2 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Bringt doch eh nichts mehr...
Unter Berücksichtung aller vorliegenden Daten kann ich sagen das Gewicht des Betonklotzes muss exakt zwölfundreißig Kilo betragen.#6


----------



## ulli1958m (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



hans21 schrieb:


> ... oder mit 2 Seilen einen leichten Ständer nach hinten abspannen.


*Jau...denn hat jeder wohl mal :q:q:q
*

..so langsam wird es hier zur Wissenschaft |kopfkrat

ich bin raus...ich bin weg....zu hoch 

Ps: ..oder die Rute einfach festhalten :m


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *Jau...denn hat jeder wohl mal*


 
 YOU MADE MY DAY!! :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ich versteh mal genau null von Euren mathematisch-physikalischen Berechnungen (sowas ist quasi Altägyptisch für mich) - aber sehr cool, was die Leute hier so alles können und wissen #6


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

@Pirsch Hirsch, das ist reichlich vorägyptisch, nämlich prähistorisch, also lange vor Erfindung des Rades, auf die "geniale" Idee zu kommen halbzentnerschwere Betonbrocken als Rutenständer herzunehmen !
Würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen, wenn dies einzige Möglichkeit wäre, würde ich eher die Methode wechseln, oder das Angeln überhaupt einstellen?

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Mein vorgeschädigter Rücken würde schon rein beim Anblick eines solchen Bunker-Betonbrockens kapitulieren.

Nee nee, da doch lieber ein Tripod mit Balance-Konstruktion.


----------



## west1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ich würde mir direkt am Angelplatz einen entsprechend großen Klotz einschalen und betonieren. So ca. 1 viertel Kubikmeter sollte die Schalung schon fassen dann trägt den niemand mehr  weg.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Man könnte ja auch mit einem Notstromaggregat und einem Bohrhammer eine passende Bohrung für einen handelsüblichen Rutenhalter in den Untergrund einbringen. :vik::q#h


----------



## Andal (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Der Trööt nähert sich langsam einem kuwiesenwallermarkeneimer verdächtigem Niveau an kleinen Gräben...! :q


----------



## zokker (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mit einem Notstromaggregat und einem Bohrhammer eine passende Bohrung für einen handelsüblichen Rutenhalter in den Untergrund einbringen. :vik::q#h


Na das geht ja wohl auch einfacher.http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...bohrhammer.TRS0&_nkw=akku+bohrhammer&_sacat=0


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



zokker schrieb:


> Na das geht ja wohl auch einfacher.http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...bohrhammer.TRS0&_nkw=akku+bohrhammer&_sacat=0



Das ist zu einfach...

Ich wäre für die Idee von West1. Jedoch sollten wir vorher die Menge an Beton berechnen sowie eine ausreichende Armierung.


----------



## Cormoraner (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ich würde mindestens 60Kg Beton hernehmen. Zwei M6 Schraubösen eingießen nicht vergessen, damit man das auch easy zum Spot tragen kann.


.... :vik:


----------



## gründler (16. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Vorher solltet ihr fragen ob er auf Waller oder Zander will,das macht bei der Berechnung erhebliche Unterschiede......
Nehmen wir mal an 2.10m Wali schlägt von rechts ein und bremse ist voll zu..Reichen da 60kg aus und sollte er Bewährungseisen einziehen um die Querspannung zu entlasten? Sollten die Eisen zwei schichtig gerödelt werden oder nur einfach,oder besser ne Baustahlmatte nehmen...


----------



## LexParker2703 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

So nun habe ich mich doch hingesetzt und paar klötze einfach mal ins blau gemacht . Der erste war bissel zu mittig und bissel zu leicht ( ca 20 kg ) . Der 2 ist besser geworden das Rohr weit hinten und der klotz ca 27 kg schwer steht bombe  . Frage meint ihr wenn ich das Rohr kürze das es mehr Stabilität bekommt ? 

P.S waller oder zander voll egal fische mit offenen Bügel everytime.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Na also hübsch sind se ja,wenn Du jetzt noch vorm Angeln ordentlich Eiweiß mampfst so 2 Std vorher dann brauch'ste nicht mal Geld für die Muckibude bezahlen ^^


----------



## Kauli11 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Trööt nähert sich langsam einem kuwiesenwallermarkeneimer verdächtigem Niveau an kleinen Gräben...! :q



Markeneimer voller Mischung dürfte zu leicht sein.  #h


----------



## Kauli11 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> So nun habe ich mich doch hingesetzt und paar klötze einfach mal ins blau gemacht . Der erste war bissel zu mittig und bissel zu leicht ( ca 20 kg ) . Der 2 ist besser geworden das Rohr weit hinten und der klotz ca 27 kg schwer steht bombe  . Frage meint ihr wenn ich das Rohr kürze das es mehr Stabilität bekommt ?
> 
> P.S waller oder zander voll egal fische mit offenen Bügel everytime.



Langes Rohr ist immer besser.
Jetzt brauchst du nur noch einen Lakai, der dir die ganze Chose ans Wasser schleppt. :c #h


----------



## LexParker2703 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ich bin vom bau trage fast jeden Tag viele Doka stützen und Träger ich denke ich werde das schon locker alleine schaffen . Noch 2 - 3 Tage richtig trocknen lassen und dann werde ich es am Wasser testen und nochmal paar Fotos posten. Immer dran denken ich wollte eine lösung für mich nicht für andere . Wenn ich das Rohr kürze kommt der Schwerpunkt weiter runter oder sehe ich das falsch. Will halt nicht kürzen für nix .


----------



## pennfanatic (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Und hält der ein gesteckte rutenhalter?
Ein Kumpel hatte den gleichen und der hielt die Rute nicht!
Verdrehte sich immer nach unten.


----------



## LexParker2703 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

bis 6,50 m ist der Rutenhalter ok danach muss man bissel was umbauen . 
 Ander Mutter und Schraube.


----------



## pennfanatic (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Wir haben damals mit einem dicken Draht gesichert.


----------



## carpforce1 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Sehr schöne Betonklötze! 

Man könnte einkürzen, würde es aber nicht machen allein wegen Uferbewuchs und einstellen der Rutenneigung.


----------



## Tobi92 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Rohr kürze kommt der Schwerpunkt weiter runter oder sehe ich das falsch. Will halt nicht kürzen für nix .



Bringt nix, Länge des Rutenhalters geht nicht in die Rechnung fürn Kippmoment mit ein.
Das Eigengewicht mal außer Acht gelassen.


----------



## LexParker2703 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Danke 

 Ok dann lass ich die so lang .


----------



## DeralteSack (20. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

...|kopfkrat
Mal nur so als Überlegung:
Warum nicht einfach einen Tripod mit ggf. ner Halterung für nen Wassereimer, statt nem Sandsack und den Stellfischrutenhalter draufgeschaubt?

Das Teil steht auch auf Beton, wiegt 3-6kg, je nach Hersteller; der Eimer oder auch nen Kanister Wasser kann zwischen 10 und 30 Litern groß sein, ist jederzeit wieder befüllbar und wiegt leer weniger. Un das Ganze lässt sich noch ans Wasser tragen, ohne Sackkarren oder Parkplatz unmittelbar am Wasser. Zum Stabilisieren kann man ggf. die Beine noch mit Heringen sichern.


----------



## LexParker2703 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ich will so nah wie möglich ran ans Wasser um über die kante so kommen leider ist das mit einem pod nicht möglich da fehlen mir min mal ein Meter. Ich kann direkt am Angelplatz parken also max 2 - 10 Meter Weg . Die Dinger wiegen 20 oder 27 KG da brauche ich keine Sackkarre die trage ich einfach so ( wenn ich wollte sogar mit einer Hand ) . Wie schon oben erwähnt für mich ist das eine feine Sache.


----------



## DeralteSack (20. August 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter. Wie schwer sollte der Betonklotz sein.*

Ok. Dann ist der Weg weniger das Problem. Da spielt das Gewicht dann auch keine große Rolle.
Anders wäre halt mehr Flexibilität gegeben gewesen.


----------



## phatfunky (23. August 2016)

Ich weiß dass du unbedingt einen Betonklotz haben wolltest, respektiere deinen Wünsch, frage mich trotzdem aus fachlichen Sicht was diese (in meinen Augen) etwas umständliche Aufstellung gegenüber eine klassische Feederrute bringt? Vielleicht bin ich bloß zu oldschool


----------

